# BEIJING | Xingguang Center | 275m | U/C | 190m x 2 | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Tongzhou Tower is latest in a string of Chinese wins for Scottish practice

Sutherland Hussey has won a competition to design the third tallest building in Beijing.

The Edinburgh practice will be a design consultant on the 288m-high Tongzhou Tower, working with Chinese architects Pansolution and Y Design, based in Beijing and Hong Kong respectively.

The firm beat Woods Bagot and German firm von Gerkan Marg & Partners (GMP) to scoop the Tongzhou Tower job.

“It’s quite something to win against them,” said director Colin Harris. “GMP is one of the biggest practices working in China and they and SOM tend to hoover up all the high-profile commercial work.”

The mixed-use tower will contain residential, retail, offices, a hotel and a sky garden with views across the city. It is due to be completed in 2013.

http://m.bdonline.co.uk/news/sutherland-hussey-bags-third-tallest-tower-in-beijing/5019589.article


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the building is very nice. it reminds me of a smoother version of that 400m building in riyadh

this gif is kinda flashing strangely...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Upgraded to 318m
http://www.bbtnews.com.cn/news/2012-01/0900000028297.shtml
http://house.hexun.com.tw/2012-01-09/137067275.html


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

I didnt know Beijing has a river bank.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

turned into a flower supertall


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Chad said:


> I didnt know Beijing has a river bank.


 Yeah, where is this tower located in comparison to the CCTV Tower at least.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

It is located to the east of Beijing - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=597&lat=39.9179040000&lng=116.6605220000&z=15&t=k


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

19831127lm


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by djddjd


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by sanhuidtest


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like because it is a mini greenland chengdu :grass:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by czyaln




























by sanhuidtest


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via Qi Fan











by aix2017


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow amazing design!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

New Everbright Center / 300 m + 2 x 190 m










2019-01-21 by19831127lm 



















2019-01-31 by19831127lm


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, didn't pay attention to thisone for a while due to its status. Please update the title of this thread to U/C! :yes:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.everbright.com/en/news/...-center-no2-office-building-whole-real-estate


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-20 by aix2017


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 08 by cyingming


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Beautiful design:cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-21 by sanhuidtest


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-15 by showdown


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

275m on gaoloumi

August 25 by 7_7


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 04 by wenrui


















by idavailable






















建设纪实-北京城市副中心-新光大中心/275米/1座/190米/2座/158米/2座/在建 - 北京 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实-北京城市副中心-新光大中心/275米/1座/190米/2座/158米/2座/在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Do we know why it was downgraded from 300m?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 19831127lm on Gaoloumi*


















*By djddjd on Gaoloumi*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by supermoon on 500px



​


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

What are the 3 buildings UC in the front called


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

erkantang said:


> What are the 3 buildings UC in the front called


Well it's China, so there's a very good possibility that we actually have no idea.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

the photo is a bit old(taken in May), but it provides a good view of the New Tongzhou Grand Canal CBD








by 何嵘 （北京）on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 15









不断发展前行的北京通州区 by JLJ Vision on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-23 by sanhuidtest

2 x 190 m, waiting for the main tower


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-03 by wenrui

Main tower (275 m)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 19831127lm on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, are these ones the 190 meter towers?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, are these ones the 190 meter towers?


Yes, I think so! The 275 meter tower hasn't started yet.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-17 by djddjd

275 m tower


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 26:*








暴风雨来临前 by 木丹 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 司令 on 500px








by 司令 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 烤馒头 on 500px








by 烤馒头 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@A Chicagoan 
The buildings on the right are almost T/O, would you be able to find info about them from Gaoloumi? 








by 康子灬Joker on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> @A Chicagoan
> The buildings on the right are almost T/O, would you be able to find info about them from Gaoloumi?


I think I found it!





建设纪实-北京城市副中心-远洋乐堤港/239米/1座/175米/1座/主楼封顶 - 第222页 - 北京 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实-北京城市副中心-远洋乐堤港/239米/1座/175米/1座/主楼封顶 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Good Job! Would you like to create a new thread for them? or I will...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> ^^
> Good Job! Would you like to create a new thread for them? or I will...


You can do it, I'm lazy...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 瑞雪 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 13 by artfei on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by idavailable on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

main tower





















建设纪实-北京城市副中心-新光大中心/275米/1座/190米/2座/158米/2座/在建 - 第190页 - 北京 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实-北京城市副中心-新光大中心/275米/1座/190米/2座/158米/2座/在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more barrel shape building in beijing


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 大刚 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-21 by wenrui


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Is there an updated rendering?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @kenamour, @ed500 please, updates


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @kenamour, @ed500 please, updates


Update by 编辑哥的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last update of the main-tower-plot

2022-07-06 by wenrui


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-26 by wenrui 

First crane


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is it still this render?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes


----------

